# can someone please tell me?



## garvondavis14 (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know what foreground plant this is in these pictures from the amano headquarters...could someone please help me out? mostly in the first and third pics...thanks 

http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0412a.php#2


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

the fourth is microsword.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you talking about the ground cover? If so then Turtle is correct.


----------

